# Слабость в ногах и я не знаю что со мной, врачам из своей больницы не доверяю



## Сергей Лапицкий (6 Дек 2013)

Сообщение от моей матери.

Здравствуйте, мне 41 год, месяц назад мне сделали операцию на перегородку носа (открытым способом, делали 2 часа),  после этого я вела лежачий образ жизни и лежала на правом боку, потому как больше пострадала левая часть и спала в сидячем состоянии и мои плечи с шеей были согнуты, когда почувствовала улучшение в левой части, я поспала одну ночь на левой стороне. На утро у меня как будто онемела голова (такое чувство что стала деревянной), начала ее массажировать и онемение прошло, после этого я встала прохаживаться по комнате и у меня началось подниматься АД, участилось сердцебиение, лекарства действовали но только как я вставала пройтись то АД поднималось сразу же. Начали неметь руки и ноги, голова как будто не своя(не держится на шее, тяжелая). И однажды я решила поспать на ровной поверхности, положила голову на твердую маленькую подушку, утром когда я проснулась было такое чувство что у меня вялые руки и ноги, мышцы шеи натянуты..сделала снимок и оказалось что у меня шейный остеохондроз. И если как то неловко повернув голову то у меня начинают неметь губы, нос. Была у невролога, по нажимала мне на точки в шее и плечах, мне стало тяжело дышать, но ноги перестали неметь и стало легче ходить.


----------



## La murr (6 Дек 2013)

*Сергей Лапицкий*, пожалуйста, выложите снимки, о которых выше шла речь, в этой теме. О том, как это можно сделать, смотрите здесь - *"Как разместить снимки на форуме".*


----------



## Сергей Лапицкий (6 Дек 2013)

*La murr*, на ссылку не переходило, видимо битая, залил сюда, извеняйте если не правильно.


----------



## La murr (6 Дек 2013)

*Сергей Лапицкий*, ссылку откорректировала. На будущее: в профильных темах размещайте, пожалуйста, миниатюры загружаемых фото.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2013)

Перечисленное жалобы в своем большинстве не могут быть связаны с позвоноником.
Скорее речь о панических атаках.
А у специалиста были?


----------

